# Otter slides advice



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I waded a stretch of river yesterday looking for some swamps while cat hunting and i came across some fresh otter slides.Will they keep using the same slides? I usully set connies on restricted channels and have never set on slides. Any advice on how to make a set on the sildes. I have never trapped on the trails along the rivers edge either. I have heard its best to rig up drowning sets on land but ihavent trapped them all that much except for the channells. Id like to catch one before season ends.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

If the slides were used multiple times, it is possible they will reuse them. If it was just one otter entering the water, it's a longer shot. I'd recommned strong 280s at the base. Remember the otter will be really cruising when it hits the trap. And anchor it so they can get into deep water- a drowner would not be out of place here. 

The trails and landings work- just be sure to use a solid drowning rig if using footholds. Otter fight like the Devil himself. If using bodygrippers, remember that the largest bodygripper than can be set dry on public land (including on the surface of the ice) is a 160. And then only if there is no bait or lure. Otherwise it's 120s. 
(A good Belisle or MB 160 will take otter but I'd choose a different set before making one with lesser 160s or 120s.) 

Otter can be tough to bait and lure. Newt Sterling's otter gland lure has worked for me. I've also used a mix of castor and mink musk or just regular mink gland lure in a pinch. Otter hate mink.

Good luck! I got mine a couple weeks ago- a 21lb dog with nice straight hair and no scars. I got lucky this year!

John


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

John, pics of that otter, details, details what kind of set?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks Beaver. I went back to the river this afternoon, and the otter were 2 miles down stream from where they were yesterday. I made a water set where they put in and take out along the shelf ice with a 330. I found a chanel that was semi restricted so i restricted it even more and set another 330 in the channel. i noticed that they are just making slides at random and not reusing the same slides.I need to get some #4s and make up some drowning rigs and start setting on the shelf ice. That seems to be the most predictable.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> If the slides were used multiple times, it is possible they will reuse them. If it was just one otter entering the water, it's a longer shot. I'd recommned strong 280s at the base. Remember the otter will be really cruising when it hits the trap. And anchor it so they can get into deep water- a drowner would not be out of place here.
> 
> The trails and landings work- just be sure to use a solid drowning rig if using footholds. Otter fight like the Devil himself. If using bodygrippers, remember that the largest bodygripper than can be set dry on public land (including on the surface of the ice) is a 160. And then only if there is no bait or lure. Otherwise it's 120s.
> (A good Belisle or MB 160 will take otter but I'd choose a different set before making one with lesser 160s or 120s.)
> ...


Well Beaverhunter, while your giving out advice, I also have a spot that looks like a bank house or such that an Otter is useing allot. My problem is its froze right tight to the bank and he entering on top of the ice and using it a ton. I cant get to where hes getting back into the water its out in the middle or very shallow next to the bank. Is this a case of let it go for now and hopefully get him when breakup comes or is there something I'm missing? I do have all the sticks and a log in front of one of the entries to the Bank holes for him to go under but its all froze in for now. Like you stated theres a ton of other place hes traveling but none in the regularity of this spot.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Here's a pic of the otter. 










I caught him where he was going into a beaver bank den. This pic shows why I suggested that a drowning set is not out of line- even with a BG. The trap was a brand-new Victor 330 with strikers added. I should have tuned the trigger better. Look how far he got into the trap. That's also why I suggested 280s. Otter move fast in the water and it doesn't take long for them to move out of position for a proper catch. (For example, at 5mph an animal moves 22" in 1/4 second.) I didn't have any 280's up with me when I made the set and I staked the trap securely so any catch would be held under the ice. The smaller opening of a 280 prevents them from getting too far into the trap . A top shelf 220 or even 160 works because you almost always get neck catches (or neck and chest suitcase catches) and the good ones are strong enough to overcome the muscles in an otter's neck for a quick, humane dispatch. Make sure your jaws close from top and bottom.

Mark- If the opening is restriced enough, or can be, I'd get a Belisle or MB160 and set it up (no lure or bait!). Bend the trigger wires down and off to the side to make the opening clear. (BTW I"m a trigger-on-the-bottom guy.) Use a couple sticks under the trap to make sure it doesn't freeze down. Anchor it securely and, if possible, set it so the otter can get to the water and drown if the trap doesn't do him in quick enough. Otter are tough! (BTW I assume this is public land and thus restricted to unbaited sets with 160s? If it's private, FNT would already have my order for a Belisle 220! These are legal in dry sets on private land (unbaited) and will hammer any otter that sticks his nose in one. Just wanted to clarify this point.) 

Brushbuster- #4DLs, #4 jumps, and any of the #5s (DLs, MB750s, CDR 7.5s) make good otter traps. If you're buying traps, I'd suggest you consider some type of #5. They're good otter traps and far superior to any #4 for beaver. Might as well fill two needs with one trap. I use mostly MB750s with a few CDRs and Bridger/Duke #5DLs. I've caught otter in all four, but I will say I try to use bodygrippers whenever possible... (One last thing. Otter have huge ranges. For them to be two, three or five miles away the next day is not unusual. They loop around after a time so IMO the key to otter trapping is patience. The otter pictured above took almost a month to make his rounds. My trap was waiting when he came back.  ) 

With any luck, next year our Zone 2 otter limit will be two! There's lots around where I trap and getting one is always bittersweet. I'm glad I made my catch, but I like trapping otter so when I get one my season's over. Know what I mean?

Good luck, Guys! 

John


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Beaverhunter2's picture is exactly why I prefer 280's for otter. Even with a larger otter a 330 is still on the big side. Now having said that I still use 330's in certain locations where it warrants it, but the triggers have to be centered and spread a bit to fire it on first impact.

Also from a good source (Two DNR wildlife biologists) when I sealed my otter in December they told me that Zone 2 will not be going to a two otter limit next year, the claim is there are just not enough otter. So unless something has changed since mid Dec. I wouldn't count on it. I went to the Gaylord office.

OT


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

You are correct Beaverhunter, it is public land. The ice is thick so setting it where he can get back into the water from there would be hard to do. I could chop it out but the last time I tried that i think i spooked him, he quit using it for 3 weeks and when I did got back it had froze solid. I'll keep trying other spots or atleast looking. I set two today in a differnt area, old beaver dam . It looks like the Beaver are gone but an Otter is using the hut and I found one of his toilets set a 330 in the water where he's been getting out, then I saw where he's been coming over the dam into a run about a foot wide and just deep enough to hide the 330. I set one there and put a nice big log there for him to go under covered both with lots of dead grass and crossed my fingers! I had to walk 1/2 mile in 2 1/2 ft of snow so it was a workout (Believe me I need it) I was sure glad I forgot my snowshoe's at the house! I hope they change the limit too, I have seen several spots with Otter this year without really targeting them. Thanks for the tips,I'll let you know if I connect!

Mark


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

ottertrapper said:


> Also from a good source (Two DNR wildlife biologists) when I sealed my otter in December they told me that Zone 2 will not be going to a two otter limit next year, the claim is there are just not enough otter. So unless something has changed since mid Dec. I wouldn't count on it. I went to the Gaylord office.
> 
> OT


In March at the Furbearer Workgroup Meeting the DNR will present the recommendations they will be making to the NRC. We'll see how it goes. I tend to be an optimist. 

The MTPCA has been requesting the increase for a number of years and, at least in the areas I trap, there's no shortage of otter. IMO there's also little chance that the harvest (actual total harvest- see below) will spike if the limit is increased. You can't trap otter for money- it takes too long for them to come back around and the cost of the gas will kill you. Even when otter were $120, it was a losing proposition. At $50, it's a fool's errand trying to make money on otter. But they are fun to trap! 

BTW This is why we have been encouraging trappers to turn in incidental/over-limit otter. So the DNR could see how many were actually being caught. Hopefully next season these animals won't be going to waste.

John


----------

